# John Connor



## John Connor (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm a long time user and student of anabolic steroids. I look forward to learning and sharing at IronMagForums.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome John. You will certainly find some interesting topic and people here.


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 3, 2011)

i see ur an elite member and 2 posts, thanks for supporting the site and helping pay the bills, wish more would do the same, welcome



John Connor said:


> I'm a long time user and student of anabolic steroids. I look forward to learning and sharing at IronMagForums.


----------



## John Connor (Jun 3, 2011)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Welcome!!


 Thank you!


----------



## John Connor (Jun 3, 2011)

Author L. Rea said:


> Welcome John. You will certainly find some interesting topic and people here.


 Thanks, 

big fan of your supplements btw!


----------



## John Connor (Jun 3, 2011)

ovr40 said:


> i see ur an elite member and 2 posts, thanks for supporting the site and helping pay the bills, wish more would do the same, welcome


 Thank you!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome, we are so happy to have you.  Looking forward to your posts


----------



## John Connor (Jun 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome, we are so happy to have you. Looking forward to your posts


 Thanks!


----------



## Freeway (Jun 4, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey John.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## John Connor (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## vortex (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## ROCK STEADY (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## 258884 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome!  You must stop Sky Net!


----------



## HedoTiger (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminator reference above...


----------



## John Connor (Jun 8, 2011)

HedoTiger said:


> Terminator reference above...


 haha,

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Author L. Rea (Jun 10, 2011)

John Connor said:


> Thanks,
> 
> big fan of your supplements btw!


 
Thank you Brother. Chemistry is chemistry and physiliogy....well, you get the point. Good to have you with us


----------



## ovr40 (Jun 10, 2011)

HedoTiger said:


> Welcome! You must stop Sky Net!


 awesome! forgot what it was called


----------

